# 6 Sheets of copy paper to make this - JP



## Juneperk

So easy to make. It comes out bigger than a dinner plate but you can make smaller ones. I have lots more pictures of how to, but you get the idea here. Go to internet and type in Paper snowflake making and hope you get it if interested. I made a bunch for the Urgent care clinic and some for friends. I taped and staples them together.


----------



## laurelarts

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## SallyAnn

How wonderful!!


----------



## bevmckay

I think this is great. Thanks.


----------



## Juneperk

bevmckay said:


> I think this is great. Thanks.


Thank you. I took picture's in stages. Start to finish.


----------



## graymist

Amazing how pretty copy paper can be. Sure beats the fold, fold, fold, cut ones of my childhood.


----------



## Juneperk

graymist said:


> Amazing how pretty copy paper can be. Sure beats the fold, fold, fold, cut ones of my childhood.


Right, all you need it paper, scissors, tape and a stapler. And patience which I have. I will see if I can find the link .


----------



## Juneperk

Hope you can bring this up. Yes, easy for kids to do.

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=AvDjiO6dbnCjJoOyNFmGqyqbvZx4?fr=yfp-t-319-s&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=making%20a%20snowflake%20out%20of%20paper


----------



## theyarnlady

neat really like them would be fun to spray them with glitter paint or even gold ect.


----------



## graymist

Juneperk said:


> Hope you can bring this up. Yes, easy for kids to do.
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=AvDjiO6dbnCjJoOyNFmGqyqbvZx4?fr=yfp-t-319-s&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=making%20a%20snowflake%20out%20of%20paper


Thank you.


----------



## Juneperk

theyarnlady said:


> neat really like them would be fun to spray them with glitter paint or even gold ect.


Yes you can. Look in mirror and see the extra glitter on your face, but oh , what fun.


----------



## theyarnlady

Juneperk said:


> Yes you can. Look in mirror and see the extra glitter on your face, but oh , what fun.


Oh I love you good one. Love a person who has a good sense of humor. :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love you good one. Love a person who has a good sense of humor. :thumbup:


Well then, you have come to the right place. Humor I have. Now , do this only while you are resting your hand from knitting or crocheting, ya hear?


----------



## janie48

Juneperk, I just love the snowflakes, this is so beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk

janie48 said:


> Juneperk, I just love the snowflakes, this is so beautiful.


Was you able to bring up the link? Glad you like it.


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful snowflakes :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

I hope to see some snowflakes posted. Get busy.


----------



## Joan H

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-3D-Paper-Snowflake

Try this one


----------



## inishowen

These would look great to decorate a room for a Christmas party. Cheap and cheerful, but very effective.


----------



## GrammaJeep

This is the kind of snow I like. Great project idea. Mary


----------



## vershi

They look great, will give this a try :thumbup:


----------



## vershi

Joan H said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-3D-Paper-Snowflake
> 
> Try this one


Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz

http://m.wikihow.com/Make-a-3D-Paper-Snowflake


----------



## Moondancermel

laurelarts said:


> Beautiful!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## celtic

Very nice, great for Christmas decorations


----------



## annweb

That is something I must try.Thank you .


----------



## SouthernGirl

Juneperk,

These are beautiful. Thank you for the link. But which one of the sites did you actually use for yours. There are many possibilities and yours are beautiful.

Thanks.
SouthernGirl


----------



## cjustice

Thanks. Will give this a try.


----------



## patway

Thanks for this will try with grandchildren on sat, looks great


----------



## JessMarsh

Very clever design ...will have to try it ..thank you


----------



## jeannemarie

Beautiful snowflakes.....and you don't have to shovel them!


----------



## moonriver

Lovely snowflakes


----------



## Sharilew

Wow! I will make some today!


----------



## Designer1234

These are wonderful, June -- so many possibilities.


----------



## ElyseKnox

Here is a link to "3-D Paper Snowflakes

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-3D-Paper-Snowflake


----------



## Juneperk

Juneperk said:


> Hope you can bring this up. Yes, easy for kids to do.
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=AvDjiO6dbnCjJoOyNFmGqyqbvZx4?fr=yfp-t-319-s&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=making%20a%20snowflake%20out%20of%20paper


When you click onto my link here, then scroll down and click onto the picture of the same snowflake.


----------



## daleech

Juneperk,
Thank You for sharing. These are easy to do. Always love your posts! Recipes etc... keep them coming.


----------



## Juneperk

daleech said:


> Juneperk,
> Thank You for sharing. These are easy to do. Always love your posts! Recipes etc... keep them coming.


Thank you daleech, you are so welcome.


----------



## jjschue

We used to do these and hang them from the ceiling in the library and classrooms. Then they changed the ceilings and nothing there to hang from or tack into. They are so festive and in Minnesota snowflakes can decorate from November to March - sometimes even April.


----------



## aljellie

As always June, you add humor and beauty to my day. And the link works just fine.
Ellie


----------



## EZ2

thank you thank you thank you


----------



## 34652

Fantastic! Thanks!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi

beautiful


----------



## supergirl6116

Took a little scrolling/searching there, but oh my! They are worth it! Absolutely beautiful. Will definitely be making these with the little kiddos I babysit. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## JeanJ

Boy, these bring back the memories! Haven't thought about these snowflakes in years. May make some of the smaller ones to decorate packages. Thanks for posting!


----------



## grandma clark

this is really cool. love it


----------



## amanda81164

Your snowflakes are beautiful. Thank you so much for the link. I'm going to make them with the children for christmas as we have quite a few people visiting over the festive period and want to make the house look like a winter wonderland, and these are perfect.


----------



## mollybear57

Wow, those are wonderful. I want to learn how to do those.


----------



## libra59_1

I had the same thought. That way, they would really be pretty!



theyarnlady said:


> neat really like them would be fun to spray them with glitter paint or even gold ect.


----------



## tinykneecaps

Love your snowflakes, June. You are surely a lady of many talents. Will be making some of these for sure for the holidays. I have two front windows that these will look great in. Thanks for sharing this website. What other unusual crafts do you dabble in?


----------



## Morningdancer

Thank you for sharing, I'm going to try it


----------



## byrdgirl

I love these, just beautiful.


----------



## CAS50

You made very pretty ones!
I wonder if this would be possible with fabric, then stiffen with watered down glue or something. Wouldn't that be a neat keepsake?

I like the 3-D pattern:
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-3D-Paper-Snowflake


----------



## GC_Bonnie

Thank you June, love the snowflakes and I bookmarked the site.


----------



## Juneperk

JeanJ said:


> Boy, these bring back the memories! Haven't thought about these snowflakes in years. May make some of the smaller ones to decorate packages. Thanks for posting!


 If you make too small a ones, the center is quiet tricky to tape. But do give it a try. If you can find two sided paper, those are pretty too. Try a color cartoon one from newspaper. Not Christmasy but what the heck. Good practice for kids before using up copy paper.


----------



## knitgogi

This is sooooo neat, Juneperk! Thank you for sharing! My granddaughters will love doing this. 

You mentioned using the comic section of the paper, as well. There was another video link after yours that showed it using magazines. I have some double-sided (reversible) heavy duty Christmas wrapping paper that I may try, too, but I do LOVE the elegance of the plain white.


----------



## Juneperk

knitgogi said:


> This is sooooo neat, Juneperk! Thank you for sharing! My granddaughters will love doing this.
> 
> You mentioned using the comic section of the paper, as well. There was another video link after yours that showed it using magazines. I have some double-sided (reversible) heavy duty Christmas wrapping paper that I may try, too, but I do LOVE the elegance of the plain white.


I even though of printing off some picture's of my grand and great grand kids on both sides of the copy paper, then make the flakes. Or just any memory pictures to hang in their rooms. Yes, white is for a true flake at Christmas time.


----------



## knitgogi

Juneperk said:


> I even though of printing off some picture's of my grand and great grand kids on both sides of the copy paper, then make the flakes. Or just any memory pictures to hang in their rooms. Yes, white is for a true flake at Christmas time.


That might be interesting! Worth a try, at any rate. If you do and it works well, I hope you'll post here.


----------



## knitgogi

Forgot to mention that that other link showed using a gluestick instead of tape and a stapler to hold them together, but those flakes were smaller. I have my doubts that a gluestick would hold the larger ones that well, though.


----------



## Juneperk

knitgogi said:


> Forgot to mention that that other link showed using a gluestick instead of tape and a stapler to hold them together, but those flakes were smaller. I have my doubts that a gluestick would hold the larger ones that well, though.


No, it doesn't. I used tape and staples. Too bad they don't have white staples. At the top I punched a hole and put a reinforced ring ( help me out here) that you put on a ring binder, then I used clear fishing line to hang it with.


----------



## knitgogi

Wouldn't have thought about fishing line since I don't fish, but I certainly could buy some. I _think_ I know the little metal rings you're talking about, but I can't remember what they're called, either.


----------



## gingjan

The snowflakes are lovely. To get back to the log-cabin, a thread which was such fun, they would look lovely there for Christmas! xxx


----------



## Isuel

Lovely!


----------



## Krn2g

Lovely.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

So pretty - thanks for showing us June!


----------



## Juneperk

knitgogi said:


> Wouldn't have thought about fishing line since I don't fish, but I certainly could buy some. I _think_ I know the little metal rings you're talking about, but I can't remember what they're called, either.


These ( Enforced labels) is what I was trying to think about to put on each side of your punched hole for hanging. Keeps the tie up from ripping through the paper snowflake.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

I made a snowflake very quickly to see how it was done. I'm going to make some in nicer paper and use a low-temp glue gun as I don't like the tape or staples showing. I like this project - many sizes, quick, pretty and inexpensive.

Thanks again for sharing the link and idea.


----------



## Juneperk

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made a snowflake very quickly to see how it was done. I'm going to make some in nicer paper and use a low-temp glue gun as I don't like the tape or staples showing. I like this project - many sizes, quick, pretty and inexpensive.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing the link and idea.


 Glue gun may work and hold it good. Let me know.


----------



## knitgogi

Juneperk said:


> These ( Enforced labels) is what I was trying to think about to put on each side of your punched hole for hanging. Keeps the tie up from ripping through the paper snowflake.


Oh, yeah! Forgot about those. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Briegeen

Exquisite.


----------



## Reyna

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

Did anyone make any yet?


----------



## knitgogi

Juneperk said:


> Did anyone make any yet?


I will be doing mine when my granddaughters come to visit on the 22nd. It might not hurt to practice with one before they come, but then again, I want to be able to share the initial excitement I'll have with them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Juneperk said:


> Did anyone make any yet?


I made one to try the technique. I'm planning on making some in better quality and colored papers using my glue gun. They are so pretty!


----------



## Juneperk

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made one to try the technique. I'm planning on making some in better quality and colored papers using my glue gun. They are so pretty!


 I will have to find my glue gun and try that. Thanks for you and another for mentioning it.


----------



## patway

could not reply with photos on this one I have put a picture on in heading other crafts. Thank you Juneperk


----------



## Juneperk

amanda81164 said:


> Your snowflakes are beautiful. Thank you so much for the link. I'm going to make them with the children for christmas as we have quite a few people visiting over the festive period and want to make the house look like a winter wonderland, and these are perfect.


 Tell your company they get to take one home with them at the end of the day. You can make more next year. :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

patway said:


> could not reply with photos on this one I have put a picture on in heading other crafts. Thank you Juneperk


Once you click onto the quote reply, you can attach a picture there, patway. Would love to see yours.


----------



## patway

Here it is, it would not do this before...must be me thank you again Juneperk


----------



## Juneperk

patway said:


> Here it is, it would not do this before...must be me thank you again Juneperk


 That is beautiful Patway. A great job. You going to make more the same size ?


----------



## patway

yes and some smaller ones that I think will be easier for the children, these are really great thank you again Patx


----------



## patway

Smaller and larger ones from gold and white wrapping paper.


----------



## byrdgirl

patway said:


> Smaller and larger ones from gold and white wrapping paper.


Wow these are beautiful, I didn't think of using wrapping paper. Great idea and great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

What a beauty patway. You go girl. I even made one with acetate but it didn't show you very good.


----------



## Morningdancer

That's very pretty. I didn't think of wrapping paper either, good idea. I was in Jo-ann Fabrics looking for some glitter paper.


----------



## Juneperk

myajam said:


> That's very pretty. I didn't think of wrapping paper either, good idea. I was in Jo-ann Fabrics looking for some glitter paper.


If you don't find glitter paper, make the snowflake with the white paper and once it's all made, lightly spray with adhesive glue and sprinkle glitter on it,,, out side or down in a box that glitter doesn't get all over the place. Check your face in mirror after. ha ha


----------



## patway

Juneperk said:


> If you don't find glitter paper, make the snowflake with the white paper and once it's all made, lightly spray with adhesive glue and sprinkle glitter on it,,, out side or down in a box that glitter doesn't get all over the place. Check your face in mirror after. ha ha


 :thumbup:


----------



## Morningdancer

I know, I've used glitter before and I really made a mess. Thank you


----------



## Juneperk

tinykneecaps said:


> Love your snowflakes, June. You are surely a lady of many talents. Will be making some of these for sure for the holidays. I have two front windows that these will look great in. Thanks for sharing this website. What other unusual crafts do you dabble in?


Thank you tinykneecaps, I see other crafts that I'd like to try. I see and craft on Pinterest made with burnt matches. Looked like feather's . Do you go into Pinterest? I'm still having problems on how to get the directions and all the know how's on it.


----------



## knitgogi

The girls and I made ours today, and they turned out really well. We made one seven-pointed large one (well, I did), 2 six-pointed large ones, and 3 small six-pointed ones. The eight year old decided she would color one of her small ones in rainbow colors on both sides of each sheet of paper. It turned out really pretty! I'll see if I can post the pictures later. Sometimes I have a hard time uploading them to the computer.

Thank you Juneperk for this idea. They had such fun and were so proud of themselves. It's one of the best crafts we've ever done together.


----------



## Morningdancer

Here is a picture of my first attempt


----------



## Juneperk

knitgogi said:


> The girls and I made ours today, and they turned out really well. We made one seven-pointed large one (well, I did), 2 six-pointed large ones, and 3 small six-pointed ones. The eight year old decided she would color one of her small ones in rainbow colors on both sides of each sheet of paper. It turned out really pretty! I'll see if I can post the pictures later. Sometimes I have a hard time uploading them to the computer.
> 
> Thank you Juneperk for this idea. They had such fun and were so proud of themselves. It's one of the best crafts we've ever done together.


So glad you all had fun. I see a lady suggest using a glue gun which I think I will try next time.


----------



## patway

:thumbup:


----------



## patway

myajam said:


> Here is a picture of my first attempt


 :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

myajam said:


> Here is a picture of my first attempt


You get a A+ on your first attempt , myajam. Now your on a roll. :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi

Juneperk said:


> So glad you all had fun. I see a lady suggest using a glue gun which I think I will try next time.


I thought about the glue gun but was afraid to try with copy paper being so thin. If I ever do it with cardstock (which I WOULD like to do), I'll definitely try the glue gun, although I'll probably burn myself silly. :roll: My glue gun doesn't have a low or high. It's one setting--extremely hot.

On the little ones, we were able to staple the six points together in the center with my huge stapler (don't have a small one), but when it came time to do the final stapling of each side together, I couldn't fit the stapler in no matter how I tried. So I just taped them together, and that was fine. You can't really tell the difference.


----------



## knitgogi

Oh yeah, and we used the little re-enforcer thingies that you suggested on the holes, too, so that when the string or fishing line is added, it will hold.


----------



## Juneperk

knitgogi said:


> I thought about the glue gun but was afraid to try with copy paper being so thin. If I ever do it with cardstock (which I WOULD like to do), I'll definitely try the glue gun, although I'll probably burn myself silly. :roll: My glue gun doesn't have a low or high. It's one setting--extremely hot.
> 
> On the little ones, we were able to staple the six points together in the center with my huge stapler (don't have a small one), but when it came time to do the final stapling of each side together, I couldn't fit the stapler in no matter how I tried. So I just taped them together, and that was fine. You can't really tell the difference.


I noticed that too. I ended up buying a mini stapler. I tried card stock once but you need good sticky tape or it pulls apart. Let me know with the glue gun. Go for it and have a glass of water handy. Joking!! I'm sure it will be fine. Not sure about your finger's though.


----------



## Morningdancer

This is so much fun. I'm going to try it next with spray on glitter or glitter paper. I also saw where some uses gift wrap paper. Thank you for the compliment and many thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## knitgogi

Juneperk said:


> I noticed that too. I ended up buying a mini stapler. I tried card stock once but you need good sticky tape or it pulls apart. Let me know with the glue gun. Go for it and have a glass of water handy. Joking!! I'm sure it will be fine. Not sure about your finger's though.


Ha! That's not a joke to me. That's a great idea! And it will be ICE water!


----------



## Juneperk

knitgogi said:


> Oh yeah, and we used the little re-enforcer thingies that you suggested on the holes, too, so that when the string or fishing line is added, it will hold.


Right, or two on each side ,, top the first one. That ought to hold real good. Now, as far as storing them for the summer, your on your own.  Last year I had each grandchild take one home.


----------



## knitgogi

Juneperk said:


> Right, or two on each side ,, top the first one. That ought to hold real good. Now, as far as storing them for the summer, your on your own.  Last year I had each grandchild take one home.


Mine have all already left the house with the grandkids! They are decorating for Christmas tonight. I didn't think about putting two on each side. :-( Sure wish I had. But I think they'll be all right with just one on each side--hope so anyway. Maybe I'll give my daughter a call and see if she has any that she could add before they hang them!


----------



## knitgogi

Oh, and as far as storing them--yeah, will be making more next year.


----------



## Juneperk

knitgogi said:


> Mine have all already left the house with the grandkids! They are decorating for Christmas tonight. I didn't think about putting two on each side. :-( Sure wish I had. But I think they'll be all right with just one on each side--hope so anyway. Maybe I'll give my daughter a call and see if she has any that she could add before they hang them!


If she does, just make a slit in one and slip it past the fishing line.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Hi JP: Wanted to let you know I made seven snowflakes with glitter (one sided) paper from a craft store.

I wasn't sure I'd like only one side of the colored glitter paper showing, so I used two or three different colors of glitter paper in one snowflake and a low-temp hot glue gun and no tape or staples. 

I also punched a hole and added a reinforcement label and fishing line for hanging. 

I took the seven ornaments to my recent craft fair and sold six!

I'm very pleased with the technique you shared and wanted to thank you again. Now I'll make some for our home to enjoy.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Juneperk

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi JP: Wanted to let you know I made seven snowflakes with glitter (one sided) paper from a craft store.
> 
> I wasn't sure I'd like only one side of the colored glitter paper showing, so I used two or three different colors of glitter paper in one snowflake and a low-temp hot glue gun and no tape or staples.
> 
> I also punched a hole and added a reinforcement label and fishing line for hanging.
> 
> I took the seven ornaments to my recent craft fair and sold six!
> 
> I'm very pleased with the technique you shared and wanted to thank you again. Now I'll make some for our home to enjoy.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Wow, sounds like you did well. Did you take picture's of them to post? 
If I find another great craft, I'll post it. Thanks for sharing your fun.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Juneperk said:


> Wow, sounds like you did well. Did you take picture's of them to post?
> If I find another great craft, I'll post it. Thanks for sharing your fun.


No, unfortunately, I did not. I have one left, so I'll try to remember to photograph and post it.

If time allows, I plan to make more for me to keep for our home.

Thank YOU for sharing this terrific craft!


----------



## kacey66

Very pretty!


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you kacey66.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Too funny! I was in Pier One recently and saw ornaments exactly like those you taught us how to make JP; made of hard all-over glittered bronze stock. The design was exactly like yours only machine made. They were about 7 inches wide and selling for $6 I believe.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Juneperk

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too funny! I was in Pier One recently and saw ornaments exactly like those you taught us how to make JP; made of hard all-over glittered bronze stock. The design was exactly like yours only machine made. They were about 7 inches wide and selling for $6 I believe.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


 Do you think they used a glue gun to hold it together? $6.00 huh? I gave mine away. Maybe it was a KP person that made it. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Juneperk said:


> Do you think they used a glue gun to hold it together? $6.00 huh? I gave mine away. Maybe it was a KP person that made it. :thumbup:


Ho ho ho! No, its was formed yet rolled and the same shape as those we can make. I loved using the glue gun for those I made.


----------



## Juneperk

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ho ho ho! No, its was formed yet rolled and the same shape as those we can make. I loved using the glue gun for those I made.


 Interesting.


----------

